# Question on negotiating through ibook and Kindle books on the ipad



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle books:  How do I remove a book from "home" and back to archive?

ibooks:  Its difficult to move around in the books.  No way to get to table of contents or chapter unless you use the continuous line thingy at the bottom of the page.  Very frustrating trying to find a specific spot in a cookbook.  Unless I'm missing something.  The page turning feature with the hand sweep and just touching is cute, but the fact that I can't easily find a specific spot is a deal killer for me to buy my books here.  

I love my Amazon cookbooks on the ipad.  I can see the pictures clearly (I have the Kindle classic). Recipes are bigger.  Nice.

Kathy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

yogini2 said:


> Kindle books: How do I remove a book from "home" and back to archive?
> 
> ibooks: Its difficult to move around in the books. No way to get to table of contents or chapter unless you use the continuous line thingy at the bottom of the page. Very frustrating trying to find a specific spot in a cookbook. Unless I'm missing something. The page turning feature with the hand sweep and just touching is cute, but the fact that I can't easily find a specific spot is a deal killer for me to buy my books here.


On the Kindle app: go to the Home page and hold down any book icon. Minus signs will appear by each of them, tap to remove the book.

iBooks: to go to the table of contents, tap the icon next to the "Library" button at the top left. If your book has a TOC, you can tap any entry and go to that chapter. If your book has no table of contents, that's not the iBooks app's fault. 

Mike


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Mike.  The move back to archive was painless.

kathy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

yogini2 said:


> ibooks: Its difficult to move around in the books. No way to get to table of contents or chapter unless you use the continuous line thingy at the bottom of the page. Very frustrating trying to find a specific spot in a cookbook. Unless I'm missing something. The page turning feature with the hand sweep and just touching is cute, but the fact that I can't easily find a specific spot is a deal killer for me to buy my books here.


On the iBook, you can click on the table of contents icon in the top left; the box with three lines--

Betsy


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help with ibooks.  I don't know why I hadn't figured that out.  Thanks every one.  Now if i could use the ipad in full sun......
Kathy


----------

